# Value of yamaha jetfoot?



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can someone tell me what a model AA 20'' yamaha jetfoot is worth. Complete foot no outboard
Thanks in advance


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 23, 2011)

Lot of variables.. 

Not knowing the over all condition of the impeller/liner/intake grates/seals and bearings or anything else its hard to say.. $500-$1200.. depending again on overall condition. When you get close to the asking new price.. most just buy new. 

And the worst variable.. whats the other guy willing to pay..

Don't see a plain AA in my price/kit guide, you sure it is just an AA?

https://www.outboardjets.com/Jet%20Drive%20Kits/documents/ytn.pdf

The AA4 (1983-present/115-130 hp) are just above 2K New... (yours is probably this one if it is off your 97 V4 115)

The AA6 (1983-present/150-225 HP) Also just above 2K New..


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Canoeman It's an AA4, I have for sale on this site


----------

